# Robot de microsumo, ideas



## METALLICA (Feb 12, 2009)

Holas, pos que ando interesado en participar una competencia que me parecio divertida, es sumo normal, solo que el peso de los robots es de 100gr segun nos informaciónrmaron, ando buscando ideas para hacer uno , alguien me ayuda?  taba pensando usar un par de microservos, pero no se cuanto pesen :S

gracias, cualquier idea sera bien recivida.

Aca les dejo un par de videos, de mi robot de laberinto: 

YouTube - Pequenio Carnivorito 

YouTube - Robot al parque 2008

quedamos segundos en esa competencia, el robot contra el que competimos en el segundo video fue el campeon, esa era una de las rondas finales, espero les guste


----------



## gajobar (Feb 16, 2009)

Buenas. Cómo andás?

Mirá, yo he estado haciendo robots SUMO pero en tamaño normal y me parece muy interesante tu idea de los microSUMO. Los he visto en youtube y me gustaron mucho.

Con respecto a tu duda sobre los microservos, esos son muy livianos, alrededor de 5-10gr. Acá te dejo un link:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-48353180-servos-hextronik-5-grs-_JM_

Saludos


----------



## METALLICA (Feb 17, 2009)

aaaaa muchas graciaaaas, pensaba que los microservos pesaban almenos 30g, pero si pesan 10gr como dices, hasa depronto es realizable el robot con ese limite de peso


----------



## gajobar (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola. Soy Gabriel de Córdoba, Argentina.

Hace varios años que esty con los robots SUMO y este año he contruido mi primer robot MicroSUMO. Todo lo he realizado con los microservos de 9gr, baterías de MP3s y componentes SMD. Cualquier cosa que necesites, avisame.

Ah, me olvidaba. La razón por la cual he relizado el robot, es porque en agosto del 2010, realizaremos un megaevento de robótica. En él tendremos categorías como la SUMO normal, la MicroSUMO, velocistas (seguidores de línea) y exploradores (tanto en ruedas y orugas, como con patas).

Saludos y espero tu contacto. Gabriel


----------

